# a few N00B binding questions



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just bought my first board after renting for about 3 years and now I've been looking at boots and bindings. Trying to get some before the season comes back around and this prices go back up.

I'll be riding a 2011 K2 Believer 157. After trying some boots on in store I think I'll be getting the 2010 Rome Bodegas.

Now for my questions:

1. Is it a bad idea to buy bindings online without trying them on in store? I don't know if they are like boots where you really need to try them on first to make sure they fit right

2. Does anyone have any suggestions for some good all mountain bindings? I'll mostly be freeriding but I'm looking to get into a little park and I'd like some bindings that allow me to do it all.
--- I've heard good things about Rome Targas and Burton Cartels.

3. I like the looks of white bindings, but will they get dirty? Will I have to spend a lot of time/effort cleaning them?


Like I said, noob questions, but I want to be confident in what I'm buying before I buy it. Thanks a lot for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Normally, purchasing bindings online wouldn't hurt, but some have found that their boots didn't quite fit in the recommended size range for the binding. It's always best to test fit your boot to the binding to ensure you won't have any problems.

2. My recommenation for all mountain bindings which you can take into the park (in my order of preference): Rome Targas, K2 Formulas, Ride Delta Mvmnt. There are others, but these are the ones I have a bit of ride time with.

3. Don't be offended, but are you a girl? It'll get dirty, so live with it or get black boots


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

DC5R said:


> 3. Don't be offended, but are you a girl? It'll get dirty, so live with it or get black boots


Haha no man, not a girl. My board is all white/black so I think white bindings would look good with the board. 

And how will black boots help? did you mean bindings (i'm thinking you did)

Oh, and in regards to this:


DC5R said:


> 2. My recommenation for all mountain bindings which you can take into the park (in my order of preference): Rome Targas, K2 Formulas, Ride Delta Mvmnt.


Does anyone have any recommendations of website with the 2010 Rome Targas for cheap? I'm having a hard time finding decently priced ones that aren't sold out already.

Thanks


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Anything black is well, black and essentially never looks dirty because it is already close to the shade of dirt 

Rome 390's are similar to the Rome Targas, but more park oriented. You might be able to find them cheaper then the Targas, I got a limited edition version for $160, but you can get the regular colors for around $145 which is a great price for a higher end binding.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

chinds4 said:


> And how will black boots help? did you mean bindings (i'm thinking you did)


What?! Don't you know, black boots help with everything  On a serious note, yeah, I meant black bindings 



HoboMaster said:


> Rome 390's are similar to the Rome Targas, but more park oriented. You might be able to find them cheaper then the Targas, I got a limited edition version for $160, but you can get the regular colors for around $145 which is a great price for a higher end binding.


The 390s are great bindings, but as you said, more park oriented. Given the Believer, IMO, is a stiffer board, using softer bindings on this board may reduce responsiveness. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. And as far as the targas go, I found a pair online for $150, which seems like a damn good deal for how good everyone seems to be saying they are. I'm just a little worried about not trying my boot in it first though. But you'd think a rome boot and rome bindings would be okay together, right?

And as far as the Burton Cartels go - what do you guys think about them? You haven't mentioned them yet but it seems that everywhere else I read/look people are praising them.

Thanks again


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Scratch that about the targas for $150  . I just realized that they only have them in S/M. Bummeddddddd


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

a) Buying bindings without going to the store is ok if you know you definitely fall within the size range for the binding. The "iffy" situation is, for example, when your boot size is just at the transition size for a binding size change. For example boots at size 9.5 and 10 are the max range for say a medium/large size and the minimum range for say a large/XL binding. Then things like boot footprint come into play. 

b) In addition to bindings suggested, you may also wish to check out the Union and Flux binding websites. All bindings have a plus and minus in terms of weight, comfort of straps, how well the toe strap holds, responsiveness, do you prefer aluminum or plastic etc. I think more research on this by yourself, rather than just reading this opinion poll, is warranted.

c) White bindings. Anything white will get dirty-ish. But in my experience, playing in the snow helps give it a "wash" and it may darken after some time, but still be decently white. I would focus more on function than on binding color, but I can understand those who put a premium on style. 

On a side note, I've never heard of anyone giving so much thought to cleaning their bindings to maintain their looks (Are u serious?? Its like giving your board a blowdry and topsheet wax job after riding. Surely just good airblaster work after riding will do. Its more important to maintain your hardware in terms of function i.e. tighten the binding screws, wax your board (base, not topsheet), tune ur edges, clean your goggle lens etc rather than be obssessed about how your binding looks).


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wear a 10.5 boot so I'll be okay with going L/XL.

And its not like I'd lean over and spit shine any little mark that got on my bindings if they were white. I was just curious if they got mad dirty real quick, but darkening doesn't matter to me. I just wouldn't want them to turn doo-doo brown. lol


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

you shouldnt need to try out the bindings as long as they fit your boot (the website will most likely tell you what sizes fit what size binding)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chinds4 said:


> I wear a 10.5 boot so I'll be okay with going L/XL.
> 
> And its not like I'd lean over and spit shine any little mark that got on my bindings if they were white. I was just curious if they got mad dirty real quick, but darkening doesn't matter to me. I just wouldn't want them to turn doo-doo brown. lol


I have a pair of white Jackson Boa's. Been through 1-1/2 seasons. Still white, though a little beat up.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay sweet, thanks for the info. I ended up ordering White 2010 Flux Feedbacks. Can;t wait to ride 'em.


----------

